# FI für Anlageneinspeisung



## rkoe1 (13 Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich erstelle zur Zeit eine Anlage für einen Maschinenbauer. Für den Schaltschrank gibt es eine Einspeisung von 32A / 3-phasig, welche über einen 3poligen LS-Schalter abgesichert ist. Nun werden die 3 Motoren (mit FU) und 2 Heizregister über Industriestecker mit dem Schaltschrank verbunden.

Ein Kollege hat nun geäußert, dass bei Anschluss der Motoren bzw. der Heizregister über Stecker, in der Zuleitung ein FI eingesetzt werden muss.

Hat da jemand eine entsprechende Norm oder nähere Informationen?

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank für die Hilfe
rkoe


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Juli 2021)

Was ist das denn für ein Stecker ? Doch wohl ein Harting ...
Einen FU hinter einem FI (selbst wenn das ein allstromsensitiver ist) ist in den meißten Fällen ein Problem und funktioniert nicht ...


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (13 Juli 2021)

Das gilt nur für die cee/Schuko Stecker.
Am besten Stecker verwenden welche codiert sind somit kann ein falsch Angeschlossenes Kabel vermieden werden.
Falls öfters an und abgeklemmt werden muss.






						VDE-AR-N 4100:2019
					

VDE-AR-N 4100:2019: Die neue Norm und ihre Auswirkung erklärt




					www.hager.de


----------



## Oberchefe (13 Juli 2021)

Da ist wohl die VDE 0100-410 gemeint, da gibt es aber auch (nicht genau definierte) Ausnahmen:








						▷ DIN VDE 0100-410: Inhalte richtig unterweisen
					

Unterweisungen für Elektrofachkräfte ▶ DIN VDE 0100-410: Schutz gegen elektrischen Schlag ▶ Das muss unterwiesen werden




					www.elektrofachkraft.de


----------



## marscho (13 Juli 2021)

Bin auch eher der Ansicht, dass bei "üblichen" Industriesteckverbindern (Harting) das so nicht direkt vorgeschrieben ist. In der "alten" 60204 war da gar nichts drin.

Aber:


> Seit  2019-06  (mit  einer  Übergangsfrist  bis  2021-09-14) wird nun im 6. Aufzählungsstrich von Abschnitt 15.1 der DIN EN 60204-1 (VDE 0113-1):2019-06 Folgendes gefordert: »Strom-kreise,  die  Steckdosen  mit  einem  Nennstrom  nicht  größer  als  20A  versorgen,  müssen  mit  einer  Fehlerstromschutzeinrichtung  (RCD)  mit  einem Bemessungsdifferenzstrom von nicht grö-ßer als 30mA zusätzlich geschützt sein.« Weder in  den  Normen  der  Reihe  DIN  VDE  0100  noch in DIN EN 60204-1 (VDE 0113-1) gibt es aber eine Nachrüstverpflichtung.


Norm habe ich jetzt nicht hier, auch der Kommentar (VDE Schriftenreihe 26, denke ich) liegt auf der Arbeit. Ich beziehe das aber in aller Regel auf Steckdosen für den Servicefall, an die man also auch beliebige andere Geräte anstecken kann. Die Gefährdungsbeurteilung (vor allem Arbeitsumgebung, wird etwa nass gereinigt?) kann unter Umständen was anderes ergeben.

Siehe auch: https://www.elektro.net/file/show/83612/6d07c5/DE_2020_7_PP8.pdf


----------



## JSEngineering (14 Juli 2021)

Moin,

wenn von "Steckdosen" gesprochen wird, geht man im Regelfall erst einmal von ortsveränderlichen Geräten aus. Da ortsveränderliche Geräte auch in die Hand genommen werden, ist hier der Personenschutz im Fokus.
Wenn es sich um ortsfeste Betriebsmittel handelt, welche nur für den Service- oder Installationsfall per Stecker getrennt werden (können), werden diese dadurch nicht zu ortsveränderlichen Betriebsmitteln.

Außerdem: Einen FU über RCD abzusichern macht wenig bis keinen Sinn: Die Oberwellen bergen ein großes Risiko der Fehlauslösung, wie Larry schon schrieb. In wie weit ein RCD auf der Ausgangsseite eines FU überhaupt noch Wirkung zeigt, wage ich darüber hinaus auch noch zu bezweifeln. Dann schützt Du nämlich nur die Eingangsseite des FUs.

Bei einem Heizregister kann es darüber hinaus zu höheren Ableitströmen kommen. Wenn Du Geräteprüfung machst, sind bei Heizgeräten auf jeden Fall höhere Ableitströme erlaubt, als bei "normalen" Geräten. Diese könnten dann ggf. auch zur Auslösung führen.

Das ist meine Ansicht, nicht normativ untermauert.
Gruß
    Jens


----------



## rkoe1 (14 Juli 2021)

Vielen Dank an Alle.
Das bestätigt auch meine Meinung und Kenntnis, dass es wenig Sinn macht in die Einspeisung einer Anlage, die Grundsätzlich nicht ohne weiteres ortsveränderlich ist einen RCD einbauen muss.
In der Anlage werden weiterhin nur Industriesteckverbinder (Harting) verbaut.

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Juli 2021)

Dann brauchst du auch keinen FI / RCD.
Etwas anderes wäre eine Schaltschrank-Steckdose (also Schuko) - hier mußt du dann schon einen FI (am Besten einen FI-LS) dafür haben ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## s_kraut (15 Juli 2021)

marscho schrieb:


> Bin auch eher der Ansicht, dass bei "üblichen" Industriesteckverbindern (Harting) das so nicht direkt vorgeschrieben ist. In der "alten" 60204 war da gar nichts drin.


Leider steht in der 60204 nicht explizit drin, dass damit nur Schuko und CCE-Steckverbinder gemeint sind. Aber dass die Putzfrau ihren Nass-Staubsauger mit dem passend Codierten Hartingstecker ausgerüstet hat....wie wahrscheinlich ist das?



marscho schrieb:


> Siehe auch: https://www.elektro.net/file/show/83612/6d07c5/DE_2020_7_PP8.pdf


Guter Artikel, va. das Fazit.



JSEngineering schrieb:


> wenn von "Steckdosen" gesprochen wird, geht man im Regelfall erst einmal von ortsveränderlichen Geräten aus. Da ortsveränderliche Geräte auch in die Hand genommen werden, ist hier der Personenschutz im Fokus.
> Wenn es sich um ortsfeste Betriebsmittel handelt, welche nur für den Service- oder Installationsfall per Stecker getrennt werden (können), werden diese dadurch nicht zu ortsveränderlichen Betriebsmitteln.



Richtig, so stehts auch drin in 60204:



Dann würde ich das in der Risikobeurteilung so festhalten lassen, dass der Betrieb nur stationär vorgesehen ist. Üblicherweise ergeben sich ja noch weitere Gefährdungen wenn steckbare Gerätschaften demontiert und eingesteckt sind, offene Werkzeuge, Hitze... wo man normal nicht dran kommt. 
Das auf jeden Fall in der BA so festhalten und ein Hinweisschild hinmachen "nur stationär betreiben". 

Ist auf jeden Fall sicherer als wenn für jede Reinigung der Elektriker ab- und anklemmen muss!



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du auch keinen FI / RCD.
> Etwas anderes wäre eine Schaltschrank-Steckdose (also Schuko) - hier mußt du dann schon einen FI (am Besten einen FI-LS) dafür haben ...
> 
> Gruß
> Larry


Sehe ich auch so, va. wenn sie außen am Schrank ist. 

Wie seht ihr es wenn ein Motor am Stecker ist, der könnte beim Austaumeln noch induzieren und die Pins unter Spannung setzen.
Muss das konstruktiv verhindert werden oder reicht ein Schild "Stecker nicht unter Last ziehen"?


----------



## Elektriko (15 Juli 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr es wenn ein Motor am Stecker ist, der könnte beim Austaumeln noch induzieren und die Pins unter Spannung setzen.
> Muss das konstruktiv verhindert werden oder reicht ein Schild "Stecker nicht unter Last ziehen"?



Sieh Punkt a und c (Norm DIN EN 60204-1)


----------

